
US visa applicants will have to provide social media handles - Errorcod3
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2017/06/02/us-visa-social-media-handles/
======
Errorcod3
"Individuals who fail to submit this form or who do not provide all the
requested information may be denied a US visa. Although furnishing this
information is voluntary, failure to provide this information may delay or
prevent the processing of an individual via application."

So it is required but it is not required? ...

~~~
sharemywin
It would be so much easier on everyone if they would just ask are you a
terrorist?

You'll catch the same amount of people.

